# Need help with Wallwart specs, what do I look for



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Our local Habitat for Humanity is having their huge garage sale this weekend. I took a look around and pick up some good buys, 48 Qt cooler and osocilating (sp) fan for a buck each.

I noticed a ton of the "wallwarts" but I have no idea what to look for. Do I want high volts, amps or what?


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I saw several wall warts that had 30V and figure these were too much. I will dig through the box of phone cords etc. Also the computer power supplies was a good idea. I seem to replace they had some old computer stuff laying around.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

If they have any 24V supplies, they're good for relay boards & timer circuits


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> If they have any 24V supplies, they're good for relay boards & timer circuits


I was able to pick up a couple of 24V and even a couple of 30V. Now I just need to find some time to get projects going (an some education of what to do! )


----------

